# Illustrator: Gestrichelte Linie in Fläche umwandeln



## Stefcore (3. März 2006)

Hey Folks,

kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie ich mit Illustrator eine gestrichelte Linie in eine Fläche umwandeln kann?

cheers.
stefcore


----------



## 555 (3. März 2006)

Objekt - Aussehen Umwandeln

Grüße
555


----------

